# Etsy orders with no payment



## Bigmoose (Mar 14, 2010)

How do the rest of you handle this.  I had alot of them near Christmas but have not had one till recently.  Most of the time it is someone who is new to etsy and most of the time they do not respond to gentle reminders.  I have never left negitive feedback for anyone doing this but am wondering if I need to start.

Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 14, 2010)

There is a link on the left hand column of your shop that says "cancel a sale". You can cancel the sale and get your listing & commission fees back that way. I don't bother w/ the negative feedback. I never even thoght a bout it really. I do send a convo before I cancel the sale. Most of the time the person just did not complete the paypal payment all the way.


----------



## Bigmoose (Mar 16, 2010)

As it turns out this latest one responded in a positive manor to my first gentle reminder.  This is rare for me though.  I would say 50% of the time they never respond back at all and I send 3 messages before I cancel the sale.

Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 16, 2010)

How often are you getting no pays? I get maybe 5 out of 1,000.


----------



## Bigmoose (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW.  Funny how things are so different.  I get about 5 in 100.  On the other hand my Canada shipments are at 100% for shipping yet, knock on wood.

Bruce


----------



## Mandarin (Mar 28, 2010)

I get about 1 in a 100. I always just cancel the sale and do not want to be bothered.


----------

